
Mamememo: The Qlobe - m3mb3r
http://mamememo.blogspot.com/2010/09/qlobe.html?showComment=1288333141348#c6349301674988421409
======
chrisaycock
This was posted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022819>

